# Most comfortable brake levers?



## middcrossrx (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a set of older Tektro brake levers with hoods on my Country Road Bob. I find the hoods to be a bit narrow and uncomfortable. Does anyone know of a set of levers for drops that have a larger brake hood surface? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

There are several, but Tektro actually makes a great one, with hoods very similar in shape to recent Campy ergo hoods. Very reasonably priced, too. I think they come in two different models, for different-sized hands.
http://www.treefortbikes.com/107_333222344268__R100A-Ergo-Brake-Levers.html


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

+1 on the Tektros. I've got them and the identical Cane Creeks as well. Best levers for the price, IMO. The hoods are very comfortable.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Agree. I have the Cane Creek version on my fixed--very nice.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Made the same switch, the Canes were about $25, wide base, rounded top, pretty comfortable.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the shape of the older Campy non-Ergo and Ergo levers. It's a personal preference.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

+1 on the Tektro/Cane Creek levers -- big, comfortable hoods! I have these levers installed on three bikes in my "fleet" right now.

There's a fairly well-substantiated rumor that Hudz will be making colored replacement hoods for the R200/ Cane Creek levers, too. Perhaps as soon as April?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cool*



SilverStar said:


> +1 on the Tektro/Cane Creek levers -- big, comfortable hoods! I have these levers installed on three bikes in my "fleet" right now.
> 
> There's a fairly well-substantiated rumor that Hudz will be making colored replacement hoods for the R200/ Cane Creek levers, too. Perhaps as soon as April?


Keep us posted if you hear more on that. My cheapo fixie conversion ($5 garage-sale frame), with the rattle-can battleship-gray stealth look, would love some gray hoods to match the gray bar tape.

Of course, the hoods would cost as much as the levers, but sometimes it's fun to splurge on a little thing.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

+2 on the Tektro levers. 
I have the Soma labeled Tektro's on my Soma Rush (naturally). Your LBS can get the Tektro's through QBP, but I doubt they can match the price at treefortbikes.com.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Tig said:


> I have the Soma labeled Tektro's on my Soma Rush (naturally).


Oh, [email protected] I just found a sweet lugged Soma Delancy frame/fork.

















$795 is a bit steep, but it sure is nice.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

TWB8s said:


> I like the shape of the older Campy non-Ergo and Ergo levers. It's a personal preference.


Yeah I see stem adapter attached your bike, what kind of stem adapter's name?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

BLKMRKET said:


> Yeah I see stem adapter attached your bike, what kind of stem adapter's name?


I forget the brand, but Olympic Supply was the distributor. I'll call my LBS tomorrow and find out.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

_If_ Hudz makes repro hoods for these levers, they will most likely come in these colors...Ghent Grey looks pretty much like battleship grey to me!

From the Hudz website:
_Available Colors: Bastogne Blue (dark), Bordeaux Gold, Brugge Black, Eroica Celeste, Geelong Purple, Ghent Grey, Lausanne Clear, Lombardia Orange, Paris Pink, Plouay Blue (light), Roubaix Red, San Remo Green, Vlaanderen Yellow, and Wallonne White. _


----------

